# كيفية اختبار الثايرستور scr



## مهندس أحمد القطان (27 ديسمبر 2012)

باختصار كيفية اختبار الثايرستور scr


----------



## د حسين (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للمهندس أحمد على هذه المعلومات ولكن احب ان اضيف ملاحظة بسيطة قد يغفل عنها البعض وهي ::: ان الأفو العادي في وضع المقاومة يكون القطب الأحمر هو السالب والأسود هو الموجب
والله الموفق​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

عكس اقطاب الآفو صحيحة فقط مع الآفو التقليدى ذو الملف المتحرك ولكن الآفو الرقمى يظل الموجب هو الأحمر
أجهزة القياس و كيف تقيس بها المكونات المتنوعة والأخطاء الشائعة


----------

